
Freelance Software Developer Rates Up 35% in the US - vaksel
http://www.odesk.com/blog/2009/05/freelance-software-developer-rates-up-35-in-the-united-states/
======
sethg
Those are just rates for software developers paid through oDesk, not in the
industry as a whole. Given that the oDesk developers are averaging under
$30/hour
([http://www.odesk.com/community/oconomy/freelance_software_de...](http://www.odesk.com/community/oconomy/freelance_software_developers)),
I don't think they can be taken as representative of all American developers.

------
csbartus
right, i read ruby and rails consultancy is between 50-100$ / hour.

